# Spying on Everyone



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

It seems like on a daily basis the people of this globe lose more privacy in the name of security. It is happening in the US and from what I read at an even more accelerated rate in the UK. Have people all lost their sense of privacy and individualism? Do people really have this obsession with security or is it just a government excuse to increase control? Read the article and weigh in -- especially the UK folks.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8075563/Every-email-and-website-to-be-stored.html

frosty3


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

EXCUSE MY LANGUAGE BUT WITH THESE FU__EN COMPUTERS AND WITH CAMERAS EVERY WHERE YOU WILL NEVER HAVE PRIVACY LIKE WE NEW IT EVER AGAIN AND ITS OUR OWN FAULT FOR BEING COMPLACENT AND STUPID !!!




























SECURITY MY ASS !!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It's not passed yet, they have tried many things like this before. They are allowed to monitor land-line telephone calls, but not to use them in a court of law; it's possible it's just more hot air.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

HOW MANY GUNS ARE ALLOWED TO HAVE ONE OR NONE ???


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

its got like bloody china here now,no freedom at all.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I realize that the British press, which I read a lot, is not like the US press. But you would think you would see some push-back, some demand for a rational explanation, a cost / benefit consideration -- something. Do the Brits contact their MPs the way we do our Congress Critters.
frosty2


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> It's not passed yet, they have tried many things like this before. They are allowed to monitor land-line telephone calls, but not to use them in a court of law; it's possible it's just more hot air.


The British monitor the USA and the USA monitor the British it's been done for years now and no laws are broken. Social Networks anyone.......

A nation or world of people who will not use their intelligence are no better than animals who do not have intelligence. Such people are steaks on the table and beasts of burden by choice and consent.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Good point Lucifer. I believe I read about this arrangement some years ago. It is how they get around the "domestic spying" restrictions. I believe that is also why some NSA sites are overseas.
frosty2


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

_My subjects have no privacy, rights, and no purpose, except to serve me. The instant their usefulness is at an end, it's off to the goulash vats, to feed my Legions of Terror.

_- Ye Evil Overlord

{just kidding}


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Like banking regulation, this will work on everyone but the terrorists who use word of mouth passed by people riding donkeys through the mountains.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

2012 ?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Like banking regulation, this will work on everyone but the terrorists who use word of mouth passed by people riding donkeys through the mountains.


Excellent observation.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

In our big cities in CA we have microphones placed around the city so the police can triangulate a gun shot. At least that's what they were sold to the public as. I have been told that they can also be used to listen to people making drug deals and other illegal activities being talked about in public. Some will say this is a good thing and that we want to catch the bad guys, but what happens if we have a radical change in leadership and/or policy and criticizing the government becomes a crime?


----------

